# Bottle feed or not to bottle feed?



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a small white goat around a year old (I think). Who had twins last night. Pretty traumatic experience for her. First baby was head out and hung with its feet back behind him. We ended up taking her to the bet. She had to give her an epidural to relax her so she could go in and get the feet. It took her awhile to finally stand last night. After about 2 hours after being home she finally stood and walked over to drink and eat. We were having to lay her on her side to get the babies to nurse. They never did latch on they just kind of nibbled a little here and there. We have them in the same pen with a nanny and her twins who had hers last night also. They tried nursing on her once or twice but she just stepped right over them. Anyway...One of the babies doesnt seem to be strong enough this morning to hold it's head up to nurse. I haven't actually seen her nurse them on her own but she will stand over them and she is licking them and cleaning them up. The baby will nurse as long as you hold it up to. 
So my question is do I just go put it on the teat every so often? If so how often? OR do I bottle feed it? OR do I leave it alone and let them do their thing without interrupting? She is very skittish and doesn't like for you to get close to her.
I hope all this make since. I'm exhausted this morning! lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is just my opinion, but I would bottle feed. This age is a good age to teach them. Momma has been through a lot and is going to need all her strength :hug:


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

i pulled them and brought them inside. They didn't like the bottle much but gobbled up moms colostrum from a medicine dropper!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep working with them -- Sounds like they may need some BoSe as well -- can you get some from your vet?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

our sweet babies


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> keep working with them -- Sounds like they may need some BoSe as well -- can you get some from your vet?


what is the BoSe and what does it do??
also where can you get them?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

BoSe is selenium (a mineral) and vit E - its an RX injectable 1cc per 40lbs

helps with strengthening ligaments and straightens out legs and with the sucking reflex

in adult does it helps so there arent retained placentas and she has good strong contractions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are cute!!! They should also get a bit of probios..you can get that at TS..a pea size on your finger and wipe on the roof of their mouth..: )


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw they're adorable. I'm glad you pulled them in...I think that's going to be the best thing for mom and babies. Make sure you milk out all that colostrum for them. :thumb:


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Poor girl. Be careful using a medicine dropper as they may inhale some. There are nipples that screw on bottles or snap on that you could get. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How are they doing today? I agree, giving them a few supplements will help. Bottle feeding is a good idea also :thumb:


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> How are they doing today? I agree, giving them a few supplements will help. Bottle feeding is a good idea also :thumb:


I actually haven't had to intervene in a few days now. Mom is doing a great job nursing both babies and they are growing like weeds =)


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good to hear!!


----------

